
LIGO Press Conference 1:30pm EDT June 15 - ISL
http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap160615.html
======
ISL
Webcast link:
[https://twitter.com/LIGO/status/742767336227102721?lang=en](https://twitter.com/LIGO/status/742767336227102721?lang=en)

